# South central Kentucky



## Itsroger (Aug 28, 2015)

Save

Share

More
Get more info

Approximately 55 acres of level to rolling land in two tracts in a quiet country setting, about 40 acres on the south side of hwy. 2765 and about 15 acres on the north side of the road about 8 miles from town. There is a 32'x100' open sided shed on the 40 acre side with county water to it. Electricity is available for both sides of the road. There are no zoning restrictions.
There is about 20 acres of timber that can be sold now, and about 9 acres of fallow, with the remainder in grass/hay. There is several good building sites with nice veiws on the property, and it is some excellent deer and turkey hunting, with some stands already in place. Can be purchased separately. Will post pictures soon.


----------



## Itsroger (Aug 28, 2015)

$150,000, will separate the two tracts.


----------



## HomeStead (Mar 5, 2010)

photos? link?


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

There is some pretty country over in that area. I spent some time around Campbellsville a few years back (worked at Amazon) and traveled about the countryside from time to time. A person could do a whole lot worse!

Good luck!


----------



## Itsroger (Aug 28, 2015)

having a hard time getting pictures posted, and it's 18 miles from amazon.


----------



## Itsroger (Aug 28, 2015)

HomeStead said:


> photos? link?


It's on Zillow.com , search 1711 Bucknersville Rd., Greensburg, KY. 42743


----------



## paulty_logic (Jan 15, 2014)

Itsroger said:


> It's on Zillow.com , search 1711 Bucknersville Rd., Greensburg, KY. 42743


Already off the market?


----------



## Itsroger (Aug 28, 2015)

paulty_logic said:


> Already off the market?


No, it's still available.


----------



## windycitygirl (Apr 8, 2014)

*The property is amazing!
Is it currently still available?
Has it sold yet? Does it have septic or sewer? City Water
or a well? Has anything been developed on this property before?
What are your seasons like? There are No Homes/Trailers
currently on this property, correct? So it's a clean slate?
What kind of trees are on it? 
$150,000 for both lots, or for each lot?

Thanks,
Donna*​


----------



## Itsroger (Aug 28, 2015)

windycitygirl said:


> *The property is amazing!
> Is it currently still available?
> Has it sold yet? Does it have septic or sewer? City Water
> or a well? Has anything been developed on this property before?
> ...



It's still available, 
No septic or sewer,
County water, already piped back to the shed which is about halfway to the back of the property,
The only thing on it is the 102'x30' open sided shed,
Summer is normal highs in the 90's, winters are usually not too bad, extreme lows in the single digits below zero, but that only lasts 3-4 days at a time, highs are usually above freezing,
No homes, clean slate, ready to be set up as you wish, 
Oak, hickory, sassafras, sycamore, sweet gum, red Bud, dogwood, cedar, walnut, black cherry, poplar, and more that I can't think of , that are occurring naturally. I've planted pear, granny smith apples, other varieties of apples, peaches, pecan, and some grapes
For both


----------

